# Pulling weight



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

I was reading some threads discussing exercise for your GSDs. I have done some jogging with my dog but I keep it very light. He has Pano and has to keep the physical activity to a minimum quite often. Because of that he has pretty lean musculature. When he finally gets over the pano and his hips and elbows check out I'd like to work him with some weight pulling exercises to build his strength up.

I'm a pretty active person and one of the reasons I chose a GSD pup was because I wanted a dog that could keep up with me. So far it has been a bust, but I love the little fella and one day we will be two guys conquering a mountain together.

Also I stumbled across this picture and I find it so inspiring and awesome!










Anyone done this with their GSDs? and if so, how were the results? I was reading on some Rottweiler forums and the Rott owners there were saying GSDs are weak pullers and have suboptimal bodies for it. This photo inspires me and shows me how anything is possible as a GSD.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

GSDs are not built to pull weight; they are trotting dogs, not pullers. The Rottie people are right. If you want to get your dog in shape, start jogging when he's feeling better.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Any* dog can do weight pull...


*properly conditioned and trained, and willing


Just look at this:

Italian Greyhound











4 pound Poodle










Chinese Crested whose record is 1549 pounds on rails


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

While any dog *can* pull weight, that doesn't make it a good idea. Some breeds possess structure that is conducive to safely pulling weight. The Rottweiler, originally a carting breed, being one of those. Other breeds, due to their structure are not well suited to it. It isn't a matter of whether they can, it's a matter of whether it is safe and healthy for them to do it. I agree with the Rottie people that a GSD is not a weight pull candidate. They are not built for this and long term participation could lead to physical breakdown. There are other, better and safer, activities to exercise a GSD. And other breeds with much more appropriate structure for safely participating in weight pull.


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

I tried to edit my first post, but the forum only allows alterations within 10 minutes of posting, so here are some additional comments... if admins wish to delete the original post, please do in order to minimize repeated info. 

Someone else came across this thread and sent me the link. 

The GSD pictured in this thread is one of my own boys, a 4 yo male. He is the first GSD to earn the vast majority of the weight pull titles available (besides the base titles) and also holds the breed records for most weight and most weight per pound of body weight in APA, UKC, and IWPA. He also holds the all-breed record for most weight on snow, is in the top 5 for all-breeds on wheels, and is the #6 dog of any breed for most weight on rails. He has had hips, elbows, back, and stifles xrayed (both just to see their natural set and again later in life... being a vet tech has its benefits when it comes to getting things checked out more easily/cost efficiently! . Weight pull has not negatively affected any of his joints. Actually, I have had multiple conformation judges tell me how much stronger and improved his movement has become after I began weight pull with him. The conditioning from the sport has also helped in the other sports and work we do. Additionally, the DVMs I work with have commented multiple times on his great physical fitness, movement, and structure. 

I also have three other GSDs (ages 5, 6, and 10) who do weight pull (and know of other GSDs in other states, too). All four of my boys have earned multiple Most Weight Pulled and Most Weight Pulled per Pound overall awards, along with being record holders for their breed and top ranked among all-breeds. They are also among the first of only 20some dogs to earn the top titles offered for the sport. 

I say all of the above not to brag, but to show that, yes, GSDs can actively compete and excel in wpull without negative consequence... especially considering that one of my boys is 10 and is still going strong.  Of course (as in any sport), a good handler will never push a dog (of any breed) beyond their limits and keeps close tabs on the health of their dog. I'm just lucky because, being a vet tech, I have easier/cheaper access to the monitoring of my boys' joint health. 

I should also note that there are some (more heavily angulated) GSDs with structure that is definitely not good for wpull and, while they can pull lower weights and gain some benefit from it, they should not be pushed to set records and the like, because their musculature and frame is just not set up for thus. For others, however, I have yet to see any negative influence, even with longer term training and competition. 

I will say though, that there are few other GSDs who have really excelled in weight pull. However, this has not been due to structure, but rather training style or lack of a solid foundation. Many GSD people I have watched just hook up and hope for the best and when (as could be expected) the dog does not immediately succeed, they back off and either just "dabble" or move onto another sport. There are, however, several herding breed dogs and some nice GSDs who have and do excel in wpull. In IWPA, a GSD named Yingling did quiet well and earned some overall MWP awards, too, I believe. Another IWPA GSD female (the name escapes me at the moment) put up some good percentages. In UKC, a GSD named Neeco has been doing very well, too. Also in UKC, a Belgian Groendael named Will (with similar structure to a working line GSD... much heavier build than any other Belgian I've seen before) also deserves mention with multiple titles and overall awards to his credit, too. 

Really, the lack of GSDs in the sport is more due to a lack of solid interest on their owners part, not an inability to excel by the breed itself. Obviously, given that my and other GSDs have many times beaten ABDs and APBTs in rankings and for placements at events, they can certainly hold their own. 

As far as other pulling sports go, I have also been doing dog sledding and carting with my GSDs for over 17 years. 

My boys are all worked within their individual limits and with very detailed and strict attention to their overall health and wellbeing. All four have had xrays of (at a minimum) their hips and elbows. If weight pull were negatively affecting their structure, movement, or health otherwise, we would not continue to actively train and compete in it.


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

On a random note... to ID the other dogs pictured... 

The Italian Greyhound is Lido. He is a Grand Champion in wpull and has multiple MWPP awards to his credit. The picture was taken in the store owned by his "daddy" (although it is usually "mom" who handles him), where he practices by pulling random grocery items. 

The Toy Poodle is Maddie. She is owned by a couple in OH and is usually handled by "dad." She is the smallest dog on record to earn a UWP (the base wpull title with UKC). 

The Chinese Crested is Kiki. I don't know a lot about her, but I believe she is one of the several Cresteds who pull in MN. Crested owners are starting to become more and more active in the sport after the success of Toby (also in MN) and Shamus (in PA). Shamus has especially done well, being the all-breed record holder for most weight per pound for wheels on carpet and having earned multiple MWPP awards, and also being one of the few Grand Champion titled pullers.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

that Italian Greyhound is pulling two 30-packs on that wagon! Good Dog! Is the competition taking place in a liquor store? If so, I'm gonna have to get Kain involved in this sport.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The great thing about weight pulling is that the dog NEVER loses.

When the dog stops pulling (either because they don't want to or can't) there is a person right there to push the cart so the dog ALWAYS succeeds.

Of course, that pull doesn't count since the dog had help.

Granted, a GSD will never be able to outpull an AmSatff or APBT but they *CAN *pull.


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> that Italian Greyhound is pulling two 30-packs on that wagon! Good Dog! Is the competition taking place in a liquor store? If so, I'm gonna have to get Kain involved in this sport.


No, the picture of Lido, the IG, was taken (as is noted in my second post in this thread) in the store owned by his "dad" and was during a practice session. The dogs do not pull alcohol or pull in liquor stores for competitions! Lol. 

Generally, cinder blocks (often), bags of sand or salt (sometimes), or bags of dog food (rarely except at IWPA or AMCA pulls) are used as weight.


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The great thing about weight pulling is that the dog NEVER loses.
> ...
> Granted, a GSD will never be able to outpull an AmSatff or APBT but they *CAN *pull.


To the first sentence, yes, that is a great thing about the sport. A good handler will always have the cart workers help the dog if he is struggling with the weight so that he can always end on a positive and successful note. 

To the second sentence, NOT SO! My GSDs have many times outpulled the "top" and most popular breeds in the sport: Am Staffs, APBTs, and American Bulldogs. Actually, just this past weekend, my boy (the one pictured in this thread) pulled 1000 lbs more than any other dog present at the event (including dogs that outweighed him). We actually ran out of weight for him to pull (so he was done by default, lol)... as he ended up pulling ALL of the weight (blocks) the event staff had available. 

The weekend before, we were at a very competitive pull where the #1, 2, and 6 ranked Pitbulls and the # 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 12, 17, and 19 ranked American Bulldogs were all present. My GSD ended up winning both Most Weight Pulled and Most Weight Pulled Per Pound yet again. Below is a photo from that weekend, with his awards from one of the three days the event was held. 










So, again... yes, GSDs can pull... and they can excel at it, too. The important thing is to know your individual dog well and know their personal limits, along with keeping close tabs on health and fitness.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Kel said:


> To the first sentence, yes, that is a great thing about the sport. A good handler will always have the cart workers help the dog if he is struggling with the weight so that he can always end on a positive and successful note.
> 
> To the second sentence, NOT SO! My GSDs have many times outpulled the "top" and most popular breeds in the sport: Am Staffs, APBTs, and American Bulldogs. Actually, just this past weekend, my boy (the one pictured in this thread) pulled 1000 lbs more than any other dog present at the event (including dogs that outweighed him). We actually ran out of weight for him to pull (so he was done by default, lol)... as he ended up pulling ALL of the weight (blocks) the event staff had available.
> 
> ...


That's awesome and congratulations on your wins!


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> That's awesome and congratulations on your wins!


Thank you.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for finding this thread and replying Kel. I think its great that your dogs are so successful and you seem very knowledgeable about the sport. I'm very excited to hear about your dogs and glad to have you bring an alternate opinion to the "GSD's are trotters not pullers" type comments.

My dog is still growing and the breeder said her dogs tend to develop on the slower side. Hes 15 months now, but I hope to build his strength with recreational weight pulling once he settles in his adult body more.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

hopefuly soon i will buy a body harnees for my gsd so she can start weight pulling


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

No problem. Best of luck to the both of you in this sport and any others you may choose to pursue.  

Also, to brag a bit... my boy (the one pictured in this thread) just set a new record by pulling 11,458 lbs on rails yesterday, again winning MWP and MWPP.  We were back in MI for this event, too, so possibly nearby for you, Nelson.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

Kel , your dog is a gsd right ? Wow 11000 lb's thats awsome , you should make a video of him doing weight pulling and put in on youtube , im sure you would get a lot of views


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

erich_maya_GSD said:


> Kel , your dog is a gsd right ? Wow 11000 lb's thats awsome , you should make a video of him doing weight pulling and put in on youtube , im sure you would get a lot of views


Yes, all four of my boys that do wpull are GSDs. I have video of them pulling (including the recent 11,458 record pull)... but none of it is up online yet. There are plenty of pics floating around, though. I'm in the process of setting up a website for my guys and I will have video of them pulling (and doing all the other sports and work they do) up on there. Once it's done, I can post a link (just don't hold your breath, lol, I've been a bit lazy about the site's setup...).


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Just a question (not attacking or anything; I just honestly am curious) is that not hard on their joints and things like that?


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

Kel said:


> Yes, all four of my boys that do wpull are GSDs. I have video of them pulling (including the recent 11,458 record pull)... but none of it is up online yet. There are plenty of pics floating around, though. I'm in the process of setting up a website for my guys and I will have video of them pulling (and doing all the other sports and work they do) up on there. Once it's done, I can post a link (just don't hold your breath, lol, I've been a bit lazy about the site's setup...).


 please when your web page is finished send me the link  my email is [email protected] , i can help you to get more views lol



Erich


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Just a question (not attacking or anything; I just honestly am curious) is that not hard on their joints and things like that?


I think a lot of dog activities and sports could be hard on the joints... Agility, flyball, SAR, Schutzhund, etc...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

This is very motivating for me to get my cart out and teach my dogs to pull it. It's not a weight pull cart, but a draft cart I made for my first dog. 

There are some breed clubs that allow any dog to enter their draft competitions.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Kel, can you give me any tips on how to start training? I have a GSD bitch that I know would excel. She is a real brute and has even been known to snap large bolts when back tied. Needless to say, I quit back tying her but have always thought how well she would do pulling weight. I saw this done at a UKC show once ... plan to start UKC again soon. I'd love to work my girl here at home first and start her training early.

Also, congrats on your wins! That is an awesome dog in your pics. :wub:


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2011)

In response to the joints question... yes, there are a lot of sports which can be hard on the joints. In actuality, though, wpull is possibly less hard on joints (given that it is kept within the dog's individual limits and the dog is healthy and of proper age to begin with) since there is no "pounding" on the joints, nor any fast twists/turns. It is a straight track that the dogs move at a controlled pace down. 

As for training... I'll type up something more complete and post it here either next week or the following. I'm short on time right now since I'm heading to OH this weekend and then MI the following weekend for dockjumping events. 

I will post when we get back, though! 

Thanks for the compliments for my boys.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Check out pulldoggies, Mighty Harness very nice lady I'm in the process of ordering a Black and Pink for Bella. And Drag Sleds for ideas on what to pull. My brother is makeing me a wood one. I'm not interested in competitions I want a lighter load longer distance for endurance and more exercise. I dunno how true it is but pulldoggies quotes pulling weight for one mile is like walking 15 regular miles.


----------

